# Happy Mother's day



## craigb (14/5/17)

To all the mum's, single dad's, aunties, grannies, strong female figures and any other person that fulfills that role in another person's life... Happy YOU day!! 

Someone out there looks up to you and thinks you are the bees knees. Hope you get at least a warm beverage of your choice in bed and a bit of a sleep in.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (15/5/17)

It was Mothersday yesterday? Oh my. Didn't know that. Since my Mom passed away in 2008 I haven't paid much attention to it anymore and haven't really interacted with a lot of moms, except the single mom now and then

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

